# Penny the raw fed dog!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ignore the terrible quality as they were all taken with my phone. I fed Pennywise an extra huge meal that day and she loved it!



















Look, a shiny Penny! Haha lame joke









Milo had a chunk too!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the look on Milo's face. He's so focused on eating that meat! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like two incredibly lucky and HAPPY dogs to me!!! :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

holy cow your phone takes big pictures. lol.
Milo is the cutest thing! 
Looks like they're enjoying a yummy meal. :biggrin:
Pretty coats, too.


----------

